# Heavy Metal Beethoven



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For some reason, when I listen to Beethoven's piano sonatas, it makes me think of heavy metal. I think it'd be really cool to hear a progressive metal band take on one of the more dramatic movements of a sonata and make an arrangement.

I really want to hear that, I wonder if it already exists. It just seems like a match made in heaven, Beethoven is the "heaviest" of all the composers I feel.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found this, it's pretty awesome actually!


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> For some reason, when I listen to Beethoven's piano sonatas, it makes me think of heavy metal. I think it'd be really cool to hear a progressive metal band take on one of the more dramatic movements of a sonata and make an arrangement.
> 
> I really want to hear that, I wonder if it already exists. It just seems like a match made in heaven, Beethoven is the "heaviest" of all the composers I feel.


As a progressive metal and classical fan, I like the way you think. It does seem like the Classical era is more popular for the virtuoso "metal" guitar players though. They don't do as much for heavy as speed.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MonagFam said:


> As a progressive metal and classical fan, I like the way you think. It does seem like the Classical era is more popular for the virtuoso "metal" guitar players though. They don't do as much for heavy as speed.


I can see that, definitely, but Beethoven has the soul of metal in a lot of his compositions. Imagine the third movement of No. 14 re-arranged for a prog metal band!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I can see that, definitely, but Beethoven has the soul of metal in a lot of his compositions. Imagine the third movement of No. 14 re-arranged for a prog metal band!


Your wish is my command:






Then again, I have no idea what exactly prog metal is, so the above might not do.

But I have long noted that when it comes to the more popular genres of music, I actually kind of prefer noisy, gritty metal to light pop; it seems to have way more character and substance. Metal is the cousin of classical, albeit from the black sheep side of the family.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I found this, it's pretty awesome actually!


Beethoven's 5th is very futuristic. This piece of music transcendent time, space, culture, race, sex and many more dimension. No matter how you play it. It fits into the type of music that is being played. Awesome!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Your wish is my command:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! I love it, great find sir.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Not Beethoven, but I thought I would share. For those that like metal or are curious , you might check this 14 minutes out. It starts with a little classical guitar sound.

One thing about prog metal is it changes a lot, solid you don't like one section you might enjoy another one later. Like classical I often need to hear it multiple times to better appreciate.


----------

